# 67 GTO Grill Header Panel to Cowl Support Gap???



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is the grill header panel supposed to be flush along the entire length of the core support? I have a gap between the grill header panel and the front-center of the core support (where the wrench is) that I suspect is from a front end collision as the nose panel does not meet correctly at the bumper and grill inserts. Just checking before I start to reshape the core support to fix the misalignment at the bumper.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bump for a fresh set of eyes...


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine has a slight gap, but nothing like yours. I also see where the front nose piece on yours seems to be bent in quite a bit.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks Colorado! I think my nose piece is good and straight, but the upper core support panel is likely bent down causing the mismatch at the bumper. My thoughts are to convince the upper core panel upwards along it's entire length and that should bring the lower nose back forward. I'm just not sure if I should try to massage that gap out.

Any other examples out there?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Cleary way out of spec looks like somehow the lower portion was pushed inward causing the top center section to peak upward.
I don't think you'll have any luck trying to correct it without disassembling the grill/header sections.
FWIW I have access to 3- '67's and none of them have this gap issue.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks Jr! The car is coming completely apart this year and the panel correction should be pretty straight forward. I've restored a couple cars and I've, finally, learned to fix these type of things when it's coming apart...not after it's painted.. Doh!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just for further reference, here is one of the '67's outside and needing a bath I might add 
Anyhow the top center has about enough gap to slip a nickel under it.

Cheers.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Excellent INFO, I really appreciate the effort you have made to answer my question and take photos!


----------

